# Vortex Diamondback vs Nikon Monarch



## mcb (Dec 1, 2009)

I have seen people on here talk about the Vortex Binoculars in the past.  I am in the market for a pair of binoculars, and am trying to decide between the Vortex and Nikons.  I would like to hear the opinion of some that have actually looked at both.  I am very interested in clarity, brightness, and size.


----------



## deadend (Dec 6, 2009)

I had both and got rid of the Monarchs.  I got the Vortex binos from www.cameralandny.com when Doug ran a special on some blems.  They were like 139$.


----------



## green46 (Dec 7, 2009)

I recently bought the Vortex Diamondbacks a few months ago.  I looked at the Monarchs as well.  I had some friends who had the diamondbacks for a couple of years and they had nothing bad to say about them.  Vortex has the same lifetime warranty that the Nikons come with.  I asked the salesman at our local sporting goods store which pair he would purchase.  His reply was Vortex due to the fact that in the few instances that warranty work was required, the people at Vortex were much easier to deal with.  As far as clarity, I couldn't tell any difference when I was comparing them.  I'm satisfied with my Diamondbacks.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought carryover year model Diamondbacks from nycameraland for $160.  I like them, and the members of my club were really impressed with them as well.  They are fine for my purpose, which is viewing wildlife at GA distances.  I know that they are going to get banged up and potentially lost someday.  I did not buy them with the intent of glassing for big game at long ranges in big sky country.  A little higher level of optics is better for that application.


----------



## patterstdeer (Jan 5, 2010)

another vote for the Vortex , I have the 10x42 Diamondbacks and am very happy with them. Have also had the Monarch's. For the price difference the Vortex got my vote. And debit card.


----------

